# whos got the biggest stimos ,macs?



## Boney (Mar 9, 2009)

be good to see some pics of some big antaresias ... this is my biggest stimo a pilbra 120cm so its a good size but obviously there is heaps bigger and it would be good to see some pics


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 9, 2009)

theres some guy on here i think he posted in the antaresia freaks thread and his spotted his massive


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 9, 2009)

[email protected]$ own's the biggest one, trust me!


----------



## cris (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is of one of my cape york macs, he is a bit under 1.5m.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 9, 2009)

is that naturally black or just a dark photo?


----------



## Boney (Mar 9, 2009)

looks like cris has it so far 1.5 metres pretty big .. anymore ive heard of 6 foot +


----------



## LauraM (Mar 9, 2009)

mines 45 cm .. i dont think im winning so far


----------



## cris (Mar 9, 2009)

DA_GRIZ said:


> is that naturally black or just a dark photo?



Its just a dark photo. This pic shows the colour better


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 9, 2009)

cris said:


> Its just a dark photo. This pic shows the colour better



show the red "patterning" really well too!


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 9, 2009)

One of my blondes is 1kg in weight, not sure how long she is.

I have seen a 2kg blonde mac that was so fat it looked like an adder. She dropped 28 eggs which must be close to the record for an antaresia


----------



## Boney (Mar 9, 2009)

TRUE !!!!! hope thats not a fishing story:lol::lol: any chance you could put a pic up of yours codered ? 1kg wow


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 9, 2009)

Put me down for 120cms for the macs and approx 100/110cms for the stimmie. All on a stretch of course.

I have seen some blondes at over 5ft :shock:

Be also interesting to know who has the oldest.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 9, 2009)

cris said:


> Its just a dark photo. This pic shows the colour better


 


shame it looks awsome in the dark picture. still a very nice looking snake


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 9, 2009)

Here are the pics (both my kids fought over who got to hold the snake). She is 980 grams and 125 cm.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 9, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> She is 980 grams and 125 cm.


 
And beautiful  Real nice snake you have there! Any idea how old???


----------



## Barno111 (Mar 9, 2009)

they are some big antaresias!


----------



## ssssmithy (Mar 9, 2009)

heres my biggest... pretty huge,easy over 1.2mtres and bloody fat:lol:


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 9, 2009)

she's 3 years and 4 months old


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 9, 2009)

That is a very big / nice spotted Steve .....


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 9, 2009)

ssssmithy said:


> heres my biggest... pretty huge,easy over 1.2mtres and bloody fat:lol:


 

is that a childrens or a spotted?


----------



## taylor111 (Mar 9, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Here are the pics (both my kids fought over who got to hold the snake). She is 980 grams and 125 cm.


 
that is one huge mac 

looks it could eat adult rats


----------



## Allies_snakes (Mar 9, 2009)

my Bob is only .850 @ 2yrs old so far, but would win the most nastiest Mac..


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 9, 2009)

My snake isn't a stimo or mac, (carpet) and he's just over one foot, and growing quickly, so I don't think I have any chance of winning this one 

GSXR_Boy that first picture is adorable!!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 9, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> GSXR_Boy that first picture is adorable!!!


 
Thanks, i'll tell him for you! 

He's a weird little snake though. Here is another 2 of him.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 9, 2009)

taylor111 said:


> that is one huge mac
> 
> looks it could eat adult rats




She can eat 200 gram rats pretty easily, but Iimit her to 100-150 gram juveniles


----------



## sevrum (Mar 9, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Here are the pics (both my kids fought over who got to hold the snake). She is 980 grams and 125 cm.



is she a scaff /withy line mac?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 9, 2009)

ssssmithy said:


> heres my biggest... pretty huge,easy over 1.2mtres and bloody fat:lol:


 
...tape measure time, Smithy!


----------



## ssssmithy (Mar 9, 2009)

DA_GRIZ said:


> is that a childrens or a spotted?


 

got it as a childrens off a good friend of the family. when i got her she was feeding her on 250gram rats... so she was a bit a bit over generous when it came to dinner time...:lol:
i think its a mac but who knows..its a big antaresia none the less

haha yes jonno i will one day:lol:...uv seen this beast what u recon? haha


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 9, 2009)

sevrum said:


> is she a scaff /withy line mac?




yeap, 8th generation Scarf line.


----------



## sevrum (Mar 9, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> yeap, 8th generation Scarf line.



i have a couple of scarf yearlings which are growing very fast


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 9, 2009)

sevrum said:


> i have a couple of scarf yearlings which are growing very fast



Very nice


----------



## cris (Mar 9, 2009)

sevrum said:


> is she a scaff /withy line mac?



Are these both the same? Also is it genreally accpeted that they are pure cooktown locale snakes?


----------



## sevrum (Mar 9, 2009)

cris said:


> Are these both the same? Also is it genreally accpeted that they are pure cooktown locale snakes?



much the same,said to be cooktown locale,these line of macs were originally given the blond name,imo they are clearly different to other so called blonds


----------



## sevrum (Mar 9, 2009)

they also grow very big for macs as you can see with codereds girl


----------



## Boney (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow steve , now thats a mac thanks for putting that up !!!!!!!!!


----------



## xScarlettex (Mar 9, 2009)

lol i win by far, my stimmi is 18 inches!


----------



## No-two (Mar 9, 2009)

I've got a stimmie that's 750grams... 6years old. Big snake, I rarely feed her if so it's once or twice a month.


----------



## malisa (Mar 10, 2009)

*who's got the biggest*

I think this thread needs to be labled 'who's got the most obese' (with the exception of about 3pics) they all look like they have pinhead syndrome.
They perhaps need to join the 'no neck' rugby club. Or do a stint on biggest loser...
Lovin' those fellas TA DEATH!!


----------



## sevrum (Mar 10, 2009)

malisa said:


> I think this thread needs to be labled 'who's got the most obese' (with the exception of about 3pics) they all look like they have pinhead syndrome.
> They perhaps need to join the 'no neck' rugby club. Or do a stint on biggest loser...
> Lovin' those fellas TA DEATH!!





no such thing as pin head syndrome,macs and stimos have small pointy heads


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm telling ya! [email protected]$ maccie will take the cake  literally......if she already hasnt...


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 11, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> I'm telling ya! [email protected]$ maccie will take the cake  literally......if she already hasnt...



photos or it didnt happen


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 11, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> I'm telling ya! [email protected]$ maccie will take the cake  literally......if she already hasnt...




So you keep saying ....if its so big lets see it .


----------



## taylor111 (Mar 11, 2009)

come on [email protected]$ show us some photos


----------



## mark83 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have hatchies. I lose. But its good to see what im going to get


----------



## taylor111 (Mar 11, 2009)

i cant wait untill i get my pair


----------



## JasonL (Mar 11, 2009)

My biggest stim is 1200.


----------



## coz666 (Mar 11, 2009)

female
4 ft 
3 yrs
i really need to buy a camera, anyone selling???
not the best shots and old.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 11, 2009)

my biggest spotted i had was 120cm don't have her anymore though 

and my male childrens is about 90cm


----------



## chrisso81 (Mar 30, 2009)

My 27 month females about 120cm+ and weighs in at around 650g. Much growing left, or will she be slowing down now?


----------



## KaaTom (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a 4yo male spotted, unsure of length but just under 1.1kg.... before anyone says anything I bought him at that weight 2 weeks ago and will not be feeding hime for a while    such a porker he is, the girls I bought with him are both around the 800gm mark too


----------



## Boney (Mar 30, 2009)

NOW you have said that . i dont think you should get away without putting up a pic


----------



## wallysnakemate (Mar 30, 2009)

*mac*

my mac is 90cm its only a yearing it should get bigger


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 31, 2009)

*bump*

Just bumping this old thread to see if there are any true monsters out there. >0--------------


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 31, 2009)

I got a 1.5m one.


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 31, 2009)

pics or it didnt happen:lol:


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 31, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> I got a 1.5m one.



Hey snakemadness , i know your cameras broken / missing or what ever , im only around the road from you , i can come round and take some photos of it for you , love to see a 1500 long spotted .


----------



## jakepowell28 (Jul 31, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Hey snakemadness , i know your cameras broken / missing or what ever , im only around the road from you , i can come round and take some photos of it for you , love to see a 1500 long spotted .




i think that would be a really good idea, .. haha


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 31, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 31, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Hey snakemadness , i know your cameras broken / missing or what ever , im only around the road from you , i can come round and take some photos of it for you , love to see a 1500 long spotted .


 
Could be true?  Though judging by some other threads i have seen him post in, probably not!

I have seen some 5ft ones so possible, just not with him.........


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 31, 2009)

From memory Dave and Tracey Barker from the States have some pretty old Macs that are around 1.9m


----------



## derekm (Jul 31, 2009)

*whos got the biggest stimos ,macs?*

Not me! 33cm and 7 months old


----------



## Khagan (Jul 31, 2009)

derekm said:


> Not me! 33cm and 7 months old



Oh my god it's a monster :lol:!


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 1, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> I got a 1.5m one.


Considering Brett has volunterred to go around to take some pictures of your 1.5. Spotted i think you should take this offer up,he is only around the corner....


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 1, 2009)

ssssmithy said:


> heres my biggest... pretty huge,easy over 1.2mtres and bloody fat:lol:


was it biting you? or was is just a bone


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 1, 2009)

This is a TC stimmi I have here on loan with my adult male , not sure on length but shes a big girl.

The "beast" .


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 1, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> This is a TC stimmi I have here on loan with my adult male , not sure on length but shes a big girl.
> 
> The "beast" .





i can also agree that this snake is the BEAST, biggest stimmie i have ever seen and ever want to see lol


----------



## ssssmithy (Aug 1, 2009)

Asharee133 said:


> was it biting you? or was is just a bone


 

lol nah wasnt biting me...but that was about the only time it hasnt tryed :lol:


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 25, 2010)

bumping up an old thread!


----------



## JrFear (Jan 25, 2010)

One of my Monster TC Stimmos!


 

Shes on pinkies and all! =D


----------



## bigguy (Jan 25, 2010)

My longest is my oldest female affectionately named Grandma. She is one of my foundation breeders for the Blond line and her genectics would probably be found in most of the current Blond macs around today. She measures in at 155cm's. This is the longest I have personaly measured, however have heard of longer ones.

As for scarf/ withey lines they are one and the same. Shane obtained his origional blonds from me many years ago


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 25, 2010)

bigguy said:


> My longest is my oldest female affectionately named Grandma. She is one of my foundation breeders for the Blond line and her genectics would probably be found in most of the current Blond macs around today. She measures in at 155cm's. This is the longest I have personaly measured, however have heard of longer ones.
> 
> As for scarf/ withey lines they are one and the same. Shane obtained his origional blonds from me many years ago


 
Do you happen to have any pics at all?  PLEASE!  How old is she?

I have seen some at Shane's that may have come close to that.


----------



## bigguy (Jan 25, 2010)

She is a little over 20 years old. There is a pic around somewhere, I just have to find it


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks. I'll keep an eye out for the pic


----------



## borntobnude (Jan 26, 2010)

bigguy said:


> She is a little over 20 years old. There is a pic around somewhere, I just have to find it


 

wow 20 years old --- why would you buy a dog for three times the money that will only die on you sooner


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 18, 2010)

bump


----------



## DonnB (Feb 18, 2010)

Well my longest is around 100cm now and around 3 (childrens)


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 25, 2010)

bigguy said:


> She is a little over 20 years old. There is a pic around somewhere, I just have to find it


 

On the off chance you are still on here and read this any chance you have found a picture of her at all? *

* I realise i am bumping an old thread, living in the past!


----------



## Ctenophorus (Jan 15, 2011)

My biggest Mac is somewhere between 150 and 160cm, 18 years old. I'll try to post some pics soon


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 15, 2011)

when is a snake fully grown?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 15, 2011)

never.


----------



## python_boy (Jan 15, 2011)

snakes stop growing when they die they just eventuality grow slower and slower.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Jan 15, 2011)

my two spotted girls are about 94 cm and still growing


----------



## jamesbecker (Jan 15, 2011)

can someone shed some light on when it would be appropriate to name an anterasia as an adult? iv got a childreni thats just under 2 years old and is about 80 odd cm (was 74cm when i measured it in october last year)


----------



## Ctenophorus (Jan 17, 2011)

That's about as straight as I can get her  The mat was 163cm wide


----------

